
MakerDAO adds ERC-20 support to DAI stablecoin - ilanhz
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/10/31/hedge-your-bets/
======
pretfood
Surely it just passes the buck to the MakerDAO token holders? Feels like a
case of tragedy of the commons.

